# Newbie in Southern ONtario, Canada



## goaliewb (Mar 26, 2019)

Anyone in southern Ontario?
im near Hamilton

JEff


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi Jeff, welcome to the forum!  I'm a bit far away from you but I think we have one or two members who are down around your way.


----------



## RCO (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm not really sure who's in that area . 

there is a bottle club in Toronto , not sure if they do anything in the Hamilton area . the main thing they do is the bottle show each April in Toronto ( just outside city in Pickering ) 

I'm less sure about digging and if there actively involved in that , but is definitely people who dig in that area , often bottles are found at construction sites , where condo's or new homes are being built . as the land was often used for something else in years past


----------



## RCO (Mar 28, 2019)

another place you could check is the Mizener's Antiques and more market . I was there once maybe 4 years ago and I found a couple bottles there but not sure if those vendors are still there . but would be a likely place to find things 

there also appears to be an antique mall in Hamilton ,  Hamilton Antique Mall , I've personally never been there , one of the few antique malls in Ontario I've never been in but it might have bottles you never know


----------



## goaliewb (Mar 28, 2019)

oh ya that "Mall" is  a new antique store i havent been to yet! have to check that.
If you are ever in Hamilton, Ottawa street (where that store is) is the place to go, there are many antique stores there.
but I fond most of their items are usually overpriced ....


----------



## JKL (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi Jeff,
I'm in the KW area. 
I don't do much digging so I hit the local antique malls.
I like the Freelton Antique Mall a lot.
I also find a lot of great bottles in the St Catharines area so go through Hamilton from time to time.
Heading to St Catharines this weekend.


----------



## goaliewb (Mar 28, 2019)

Oh nice JKL! you aren't far at all!
what is in St catharines? markets?
is there a show or anything this weekend?
if you want to go check out the antique shops here in Hamilton sometime id be happy to accompany you! or st catharines, tho I don't know much there, im a newb lol!


----------



## RCO (Mar 29, 2019)

JKL said:


> Hi Jeff,
> I'm in the KW area.
> I don't do much digging so I hit the local antique malls.
> I like the Freelton Antique Mall a lot.
> ...



have been to the Freelton Antique mall before , there is some good bottles there at times , although prices can be a little high , have made a few interesting finds there 


never been to St Catherines and not sure what stores or such are in that city ,  there is an antique store along the QEW I was in maybe 4 years ago ( prudhommes antique market ) I don't recall finding any bottles there though 

also a large antique store near Niagara on the lake I was in around the same time 4 years ago and it had some bottles 


but I haven't been down that way for several years so I don't really know what any of those places have currently


----------



## RCO (Mar 29, 2019)

goaliewb said:


> oh ya that "Mall" is  a new antique store i havent been to yet! have to check that.
> If you are ever in Hamilton, Ottawa street (where that store is) is the place to go, there are many antique stores there.
> but I fond most of their items are usually overpriced ....




just trying to suggest some idea , I rarely get to Hamilton , the last time I was in the city itself was 2012 , had a traveling job back then and stayed in a hotel downtown , got to see a lot of the city as we were there for a couple weeks but never been back 


I passed thru the area in 2015 and visited the Mizener's market , there was a vendor who had a lot of bottles back then , no idea if he's still there , found a neat 1930's era embossed bottle from Brantford in his mix of bottles and some other bottles from the Hamilton area from another vendor


----------



## goaliewb (Mar 29, 2019)

Ah nice RCO!
ill have to hit up the antique shops again!


----------



## JKL (Mar 29, 2019)

Goaliewb, I collect soda bottles exclusively.  40 plus years now.  I will have to look up the places in the St Catharines and Niagara area.  Local antique markets that I like to walk through are.
Southworks in Cambridge - found a few nice bottles there
St Jacobs Antique Warehouse in North end of Waterloo near the St Jacobs Farmers Market - picked a couple dozen bottles there over the years.
Stratford Antique Warehouse in Stratford - a couple bottle collectors sell there but they price pretty high.
Aberfoyle has an outdoor market in the summer too.  

I also shop Kijiji and Facebook Marketplace.  Most of my really good finds in St  Catharines have been through Kijiji.  No idea why I find this town to be a honey hole.  I picked up a full case of Art Deco embossed Evangeline bottles in the wooden case.  A couple nice McGirr and a few soda water embosed bottles.  My best pick up was from a prof from Brock University who  was selling his  dad's stuff.  I grabbed a few boxes of really nice bottles with cardboard carriers.  I find these pick ups nice too.
This week end  heading to  St Catharines  to see my son at school and will hopefuly hit a store or two while there.
I look up  the  store names and post once back.


----------



## JKL (Mar 29, 2019)

RCO, are you in the Collingwood, Wasaga, Barrie neck of the woods.  I get that impression from your posts.


----------



## goaliewb (Mar 30, 2019)

Thanks JKL!
but how do you know what  bottle is worth when you go shopping?
some good ideas for places to check!
going to hit a couple today i think!
picked up a milk bottle last night ...from Value village hehe $5


----------



## RCO (Mar 30, 2019)

JKL said:


> RCO, are you in the Collingwood, Wasaga, Barrie neck of the woods.  I get that impression from your posts.




little further north , Muskoka 


but I travel around a lot I've been to most of the places you mention that are near Kitchener a few times over the years . except the Stratford store , only been to that town once and that had to be 20 years ago 


I've only been to the Niagara area a couple times over the years , in late 2015 I traveled to that area and visited some stores but not an area I would normally make it to


----------



## RCO (Mar 30, 2019)

goaliewb said:


> Thanks JKL!
> but how do you know what  bottle is worth when you go shopping?
> some good ideas for places to check!
> going to hit a couple today i think!
> picked up a milk bottle last night ...from Value village hehe $5



value village doesn't have many milk jugs , did it actually have writing on it ? name a city 


as for bottle prices , you often have to go with your gut and base it on past prices you've seen in other places . 

if it seems too high , especially when in antique malls , it often is too high , those vendors sometimes dream up crazy prices . I saw one where the seller wanted $60 for a common bottle cause they had seen someone asking that price on ebay , not that they had actually seen it sell that high but someone asking


----------



## goaliewb (Mar 30, 2019)

Hey RCO!
VV does not have bottles often, but i have 2 from there now, unfortunately they are the same name lol.
Hewitt's. they are larger ones. ill attach a pic.
Im resisting the urge to make a comment about my pair of ju...milk bottles haha


----------



## Brewster113 (May 10, 2019)

Saw one of these Hewitt bottles in Cainsville (east of Brantford) same price 5$ but 
the guy who was with me is from Hagersville and he thinks you can still buy milk in them from the store.


----------



## Brewster113 (May 10, 2019)

Hi Jeff, I used to dig a lot in the Hamilton area and found some good early sodas. Do you have a site you want to dig. What is your interest in bottle collecting. 
One of the fellows from the Toronto bottle club has started a club in Paris Ont. and we meet the second Wednesday of the month. Our next meeting in June will be the last for the summer. It is held at the arena in Paris in the museum. Cainsville market actually had quite a few good bottles as I was there yesterday.
Bruce


----------

